# Fw 190 V21 infos please



## Jack_Hill (Feb 6, 2013)

I project to build a 1/48 Fw 190 V21 TI+IH (the one with central exhaust, from D-9/Ta 152C development programme).
I found R.V resin conversion kit on the net but not trusty about.
Doesn't seems to include the back rounded main landing gear covers or extended rounded wingtips.
The three pics I have are disapointing : one with long starboard air intake plus classic exhaust, one without port air intake plus central exhaust and one with huge port air intake plus classic exhaust pipes.
None of the three seems to make any single version.
Can someone help me find profile, picture or any info about her, especially starboard image of the Jumo 213 central exhaust one ?


----------

